# Rock looking very clean!



## Concreteguy (Jan 8, 2020)

It's at the end of the video. There was talk about a $1M first place at his show. That would obsolete the Olympia. "Last one out turn off the lights".


[ame]https://youtu.be/5SyMuCZSHsc[/ame]


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 8, 2020)

Have always respected the Rock and how he conducts himself.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 9, 2020)

I agree, the Rock is a badass....in person, wrestling, the gym, and the movies.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 9, 2020)

Rock is a monster! No slouch in the gym and really understands the importance of nutrition and bodybuilding.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 9, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> I agree, the Rock is a badass....in person, wrestling, the gym, and the movies.



Don't forget football! He's the real deal. Posers need not apply...….


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 10, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Don't forget football! He's the real deal. Posers need not apply...….



One of the busiest guys in Hollywood, I don't know when the man sleeps.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah he looks good right there. The past few movies he wasnt as cut or bulked up. The biggest he was, was when he first appeared in fast and furious. This is by far the most cut he has ever looked.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 11, 2020)

...and the the guy can sing great too!

He really is "The People's Choice." lol

Seriously, the guy can bust out a tune pretty damn good. 

Check this out, pretty damn cool:
https://www.instagram.com/tv/B5AxbEMlTHL/?utm_source=ig_embed

and this too:
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=900314107017690

Some more:

THE ROCK SINGING - WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD IN JOURNEY 2 THE MYSTERIOUS ISLAND -720p BluRay - YouTube








a SONG for Vickie Guerrero From the ROCK - YouTube






 (LOL)


Dwayne Johnson You Send Me - YouTube


----------



## GearPro (Jan 11, 2020)

lycan Venom said:


> Yeah he looks good right there. The past few movies he wasnt as cut or bulked up. The biggest he was, was when he first appeared in fast and furious. This is by far the most cut he has ever looked.



Did you see Pain and Gain? He was huge in that one, and super lean, too.


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2020)

Love the one with him singing ti that lady- too funny


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 12, 2020)

*Most current diet*

This is 11 months old but claims to be his "Get Ripped Diet". Wonder if he cooks anything himself?

[ame]https://youtu.be/xkY45e5k9sw[/ame]


----------

